# Dodge Ram 2500 Cummings Diesel PTO Snow Blower



## ralphsaptre (Jan 6, 2015)

I have a 1999 Dodge Ram 2500 5.9 Cummings Diesel 4x4 Full size with the heavy duty tranny that has the PTO plates on either side of the tranny. I purchased the PTO gear box that bolts up to the tranny and had it set properly for gear lash etc. I want to purchase a PTO snow blower.

Question: For people who have this type of truck and hooked up a PTO shaft for snowblower or truck front farm implement, how big of a snowblower can I reasonably hook up to this set up? I really dont want to go hydraulic with all the tanks valves filters levers pump sizing etc.

The Diesel engine is around 200-300 hp but I have to get the RPM's correct, custom make some sort of 3 pt hitch to fit on the front of the truck with a hydrualic lift, size the shafts and universal joints and custom make them to go under the front end and attach to a fixed plow mount for quick disconnect/connecting etc. 

Anybody got any suggestions on a company that sells PTO shafts bearings universals male female ends etc to facillitate this endeavor? I want to deliver as much horsepower from the PTO via 3 shafts including bearings to the front end (fixed snow plow / blower mount as possible at the correct RPM to power the biggest PTO snowblower possible. THis is for Lake Effect snow removal around Lake Ontario so occasionally we get snow measured in feet not inches. Im assuming that the PTO delivers RPM at what the engine turns at and is not gearing up or down? Thanks for your time.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

I have nothing useful to add to this thread, but please post pictures and videos when you get it done!


----------



## ralphsaptre (Jan 6, 2015)

I Ceratinly will!!!!! The main challenge is making the first 2 of 3 shafts. The 1st PTO shaft will go from the PTO (about 24 inches) to just under the front end (next to the front differential) to a custom made welded mount that holds a bearing or some sort that will connect shaft 1 to shaft 2. Then shaft #2 will connect from just under the front end to a fixed to the frame snow plow mount combination snow blower mount. Shaft #3 will be easy as it will be the standard PTO farm implement shaft cut to length that will quickly connect to the snowblower. I just need all the bearing fittings universals shafts etc to make this work. I can machine most mounts and mig weld etc.....just need to be pointed in the right direction. WIll photograph all of it and post when done as I know other Dodge Ram Diesel owners might want to do the same


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Looking forward to the picture being put in the pictures section. Thumbs Up

And there's no G in Cummins. I had one and it became a huge pet peeve.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Banksy;1920392 said:


> Looking forward to the picture being put in the pictures section. Thumbs Up
> 
> And there's no G in Cummins. I had one and it became a huge pet peeve.


Never heard of a Cummings either.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Banksy;1920392 said:


> Looking forward to the picture being put in the pictures section. Thumbs Up
> 
> And there's no G in Cummins. I had one and it became a huge pet peeve.


*Cummings.......Cummings..........Cummings........Cummings*


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5;1920441 said:


> *Cummings.......Cummings..........Cummings........Cummings*


That's like sending out the bat signal to JDip.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Buyers has a division that sells PTO flanges, driveshafts, etc. PTOs can have different gear ratios.


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

Your going to wish you didn't embark down this road. Stop now, this is a horrible idea.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

Sounds hugely expensive and VERY high maintenance. I would definitely go with either the pto driven hydro setup, or if you wanted, look at doing a clutch pump hydro, (simular to an AC compresser under the hood. I would think routing hydro hoses would be much easier, cheaper and less maintenance than trying to figure out the u joint angles and all that mess. JMO. But I too want pictures when you finish. Good luck.


----------



## Rat_Power_78 (Sep 16, 2008)

What is your intended use for this? Personal, commercial, mountain roads, etc?


----------



## diezelfreak (Dec 29, 2013)

newhere;1920795 said:


> Your going to wish you didn't embark down this road. Stop now, this is a horrible idea.


I agree. I really can't think any way this will work effectively. When your going slow you won't have the rpms to run the blower efficiently. Then to run the blower at a good rpm you will be burning you transmission up.. or putting a new clutch in 3 times a year. .. if you just let it eat low range 1st gear I'm thinking you going to overwork the little pto gear box and take the innards out. Hit a piece of ice or wood or rock and if the shear pins hold up I you may shatter the little gear box. This is all why no one does that setup. They all have a separate power units on the trucks. You will be farther ahead to put a power unit on the blower. Or buy a tractor.


----------



## Robinson_Cnst (Jan 4, 2013)

How would you maintain PTO shaft RPM while reversing and moving slow? Usually PTO is only engaged with transmission in neutral.


----------



## diezelfreak (Dec 29, 2013)

Robinson_Cnst;1922253 said:


> How would you maintain PTO shaft RPM while reversing and moving slow? Usually PTO is only engaged with transmission in neutral.


10-4 on that :salute:


----------

